# The Division 2 crashed nach Snowdrop Logo



## DanHot (19. März 2019)

Hab schon ein threat und ticket auf bei Ubisoft, aber da bekomm ich bis jetzt nur CP Antworten, vielleicht ist hier ja jemand mit nem Lösungsvorschlag:

Hier mein Threat und was ich alles schon gemacht habe:
Spiel crashed nach dem Snowdrop Logo | Forums - Seite 6


----------



## pascha953 (19. März 2019)

DanHot schrieb:


> Hab schon ein threat und ticket auf bei Ubisoft, aber da bekomm ich bis jetzt nur CP Antworten, vielleicht ist hier ja jemand mit nem Lösungsvorschlag:
> 
> Hier mein Threat und was ich alles schon gemacht habe:
> Spiel crashed nach dem Snowdrop Logo | Forums - Seite 6



MSI Afterburner oder ähnliches an?


----------



## DanHot (19. März 2019)

MSI Afterburner und RTSS schon deinstalliert


----------



## CiD (20. März 2019)

Es wäre ziemlich hilfreich wenn *DU* mal auflisten könntest welche Maßnahmen schon durchgeführt wurden. DANKE!
Interessant wäre auch mal zu wissen welche Programme bei dir im Hintergrund laufen. Screenshot vom Task-Manager (ohne Windows Prozesse) oder Screenshot von Process Explorer wären sehr hilfreich.

Schau mal in der Windows Ereignisanzeige ob dort irgendwo ein Fehler nach dem Crash registriert wurde. Meisten zu fidnen unter *Windows-Protokolle->Anwendungen*

*Ansonsten: Paar Vorschläge*

Windows auf dem aktuellen Stand? (Build: 17763.379, letztes Update KB4489899 - zumindest bei mir)

Schon mal versucht deinen Netzwerkkartentreiber sauber zu deinstallieren und neu aufzuspielen?

Deinstalliere mal dein WebCam Treiber (Logitech) und stöpsel die Cam ab.

In deiner DXDiag sind 2x GTX 2080 aufgeführt? SLI ? Oder doch nur die hier in deiner Signatur angegebene GTX970? SLI mal deaktiviert bzw. die 2. 2080 ausgebaut und Probiert?

UPlay mal komplett deinstalliert und Konfigurationen gelöscht bzw. Verzeichnisse umbenannt ( C:\Users\{dein Benutzer}\AppData\Local\*Ubisoft Game Launcher* )?

Wenn du zufällig noch eine leere Festplatte rumfliegen hast, baue die mal ein und installiere Windows drauf, update das Windows, installiere alle nötigen Treiber und mach UPLAY neu drauf. Anschließend kannst du die andere HDD zusätzlich wieder einbauen um das Spiel zu kopieren. Es geht darum herauszufinden ob das Spiel überhaupt unter einem sauberen Windows auf deiner Hardware läuft. Wenn hier schon was faul ist, bringt alles andere auch nichts. Mach aber erstmal die anderen Dinge.

*BTW: Uplay, und somit das Spiel, mal als Administrator ausgeführt?*


----------

